# Difference betwee Focal Utopia Car and Home Subwoofers



## krassyg (Jan 22, 2010)

Does anybody know what is the difference between the 11" Sub that is used in the Focal Utopia Alto and the Focal 27 WX?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

krassyg said:


> Does anybody know what is the difference between the 11" Sub that is used in the Focal Utopia Alto and the Focal 27 WX?


Different Q which will be a factor in which type of enclosure(vented.....sealed) and how much volume is required.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

The current Car Utopia Sub is the old Home Utopia Sub 

Kelvin


----------

